# Marvel Black Widow (2020)



## AsPika2219 (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome to MCU Phase 4 with the adventure of Natasha as Black Widow before joining The Avengers!



Release date:- TBA 2021


----------



## swabbo (Dec 3, 2019)

wHeN wIlL iT eNd?!?


----------



## Veho (Jan 14, 2020)

New trailer. 



Some new scenes, a bunch of other Widows they have to fight their way through, Taskmaster makes an appearance, still unclear if he'll be an antagonist or an ally. Wonky sound editing makes it sound like she says "nude enemies" at one point. The whole "family back together" thing reminds me when a sitcom tries to run a spinoff with one of the characters. Success is... not guaranteed.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 14, 2020)

A little bit late to the party...
I'm not interested in Black Widow... or in Scarlet... at all.

The only time I truly saw a movie with her in it was alongside Thora Birch 
And I will watch this movie just to see Rachel Weisz x2


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 10, 2020)

FINAL TRAILER!


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 23, 2020)

I’m stoked for this, for one reason primarily; Taskmaster. He’s one of my favorite antagonists from the comics, and I’m so excited to see how they handle him on the big screen!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 1, 2020)

*RELEASE DATE WAS CHANGED DUE TO CORONAVIRUS! *

Visit here for all movies release date was changed! Also for TV series, Netflix etc...

https://www.cnet.com/news/coronavirus-movie-delays-the-blockbusters-postponed-by-health-fears/

Stay at home from coronavirus!


----------

